# erreur dans le stockage de masse



## Lafee (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je débarque dans votre forum parce que j'ai un gros souci avec mon powerbook G4 acheté en 2004 qui fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à maintenant et qui s'est mis à ralentir puis subitement à rester bloqué.
Impossible de redémarrer sur le DD, et l'utilitaire de disque signale des erreurs qui se réparent mais qui reviennent à chaque examen du DD.
Le disque apparait sur un autre mac et sur conseil de l'utilitaire a été formaté.
Mais il échoue à chaque nouvelle réinstallation de Mac OX.
Le hardware test rapide ne signale pas d'erreur.
Le hardware test étendu signale une erreur dans le stockage de masse :
Code erreur : 
2STF/8/3:ATA-100-ata-6-Master.

Qui y comprend quelque chose ?
Un grand merci de votre aide.

Lafée




:hein:


----------



## Karamazow (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

A priori c'est ton disque dur qui a rendu l'âme. 

Est ce que tu as un autre HDD IDE en 2,5" à installer dans ton PowerBook ?


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Octobre 2010)

essaye avec un système sur disque externe , si cela démarre disque hs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Une confirmation des réponses précédentes et quelques pistes pour tenter d'en savoir plus, à voir sur ce fil en anglais :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1237784&start=0&tstart=255


----------



## Lafee (31 Octobre 2010)

Merci de vos avis. 
Je veux bien me lancer dans le changement de DD si celui ci est HS. Mais ce qui m'intrigue c'est que j'ai eu accès à ce DD par l'intermédiaire d'un autre Mac, que j'ai pu ouvrir le DD et récupérer toutes mes données avant le formatage effectué à partir du 2 ème Mac.  Est ce que cela serait possible si le DD était vraiment HS ?


----------



## Lafee (1 Novembre 2010)

Merci mais j'ai un peu de mal pour lire l'anglais.
Est ce que le numero de l'erreur confirme que le DD est dead ?


----------

